# CHEERS!!!



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sherry anyone LOL


----------



## Ares (Dec 3, 2015)

andyschuggin


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Bigdazz78 (Jan 9, 2016)

I'll take a protine shake


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Sherry anyone LOL


 Get a man's drink lol

How you doing mate?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

harrison180 said:


> Get a man's drink lol
> 
> How you doing mate?


 I am doing very well mate. Living the dream as they say. How is life in your world?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Bigdazz78 said:


> I'll take a protine shake


 LOLZ protine!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)




----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Bigdazz78 (Jan 9, 2016)

DappaDonDave said:


> LOLZ protine!


 Haha typo


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


>


 That's not sherry and my desktop is not that new!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Bigdazz78 said:


> Haha typo


 REALLY? LOL


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I am doing very well mate. Living the dream as they say. How is life in your world?


 Going well atm mate thanks  . Glad to hear your ok I haven't seen you about much lately


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I have been on a tour of the sherry factories in Europe. GOOD TIMES.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I am know on the "cockburns special reserve" UMMMM


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> I am know on the "cock" UMMMM


 fixed


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> fixed


 Thanks.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Barley wine is tonight's choice. CHEERS


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Barley wine is tonight's choice. CHEERS


 Used to drink that when I was 17; it was rank!

Preferred Cider & Brown Ale. :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Used to drink that when I was 17; it was rank!
> 
> Preferred Cider & Brown Ale. :beer:


 Ummm I will give that a go mate thanks


----------



## bigjons (Oct 6, 2015)

beers!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Queers!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

steers!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Barley wine is tonight's choice. CHEERS


 ive shagg*d some ugly women drinkin barley wine mate bad stuff lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

vetran said:


> ive shagg*d some ugly women drinkin barley wine mate bad stuff lol


 To be honest @vetran it is going down well. But it is some serious stuff!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

I've only had barley wine once and I got extremely drunk and spent the night barrffing down the toilet and had to take the day off work. Was in bed the whole day, bleurrrrghhh. I only had two! :lol: . Can't touchy or even smell it now or it makes me go a bit green round the gills.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

Flubs said:


> *I've only had barley wine once* and I got extremely drunk and spent the night barrffing down the toilet and had to take the day off work. Was in bed the whole day, bleurrrrghhh. I only had two! :lol: . Can't touchy or even smell it now or it makes me go a bit green round the gills.


 when the pubs used to shut at half ten we used to buy a bottle to top our pint up fckin glad they dont shut at half ten no more lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

vetran said:


> when the pubs used to shut at half ten we used to buy a bottle to top our pint up fckin glad they dont shut at half ten no more lol


 Back in the day mate


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Was gonna say "Oh dear, @andyhugginsis back on the bottle again..." but I suspect you were never off of it :lol:

Ain't seen you here in a while mate?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Was gonna say "Oh dear, @andyhugginsis back on the bottle again..." but I suspect you were never off of it :rofl:
> 
> Ain't seen you here in a while mate?


 Never been off it. What is your excuse?

just thought I would pop in and take the pich tbh.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Never been off it. What is your excuse?
> 
> just thought I would pop in and take the pich tbh.


 I've completely given up drinking tbh 

Fair do's, good to see you back fella.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Opted for Woodpecker cider tonight guys. CHEERS!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Opted for Woodpecker cider tonight guys. CHEERS!!!


 First Alcohol I got pissed up on at 14!

Epic stuff.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It still tastes as good know as it did back then @latblaster


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

not drinking tonight, off my tits on Tramadol, my fu**ing eye balls are shaking.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> not drinking tonight, off my tits on Tramadol, my fu**ing eye balls are shaking.


 Lightweight LOL


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Lightweight LOL


 tramadol and booze isnt a good combo


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

The gf takes tramadol for back pain, tried it a few times, felt like I was floating for a while, puts me to sleep nicely too, but feel like s**t the next day, and it's a synthetic opiate, so you can't take a dump the next day lol


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> The gf takes tramadol for back pain, tried it a few times, felt like I was floating for a while, puts me to sleep nicely too, *but feel like s**t the next day*, and it's a synthetic opiate, so you can't take a dump the next day lol


 does the same with me, I have been high for 2 days now so may notice when my back gets straight and I stop taking them.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

banzi said:


> does the same with me, I have been high for 2 days now so may notice when my back gets straight and I stop taking them.


 Yea, it's nice while you're on it, but the comedown isn't too great

There's a load of girls at her work who are on it 24/7, during the day, as a carer for alzheimers patients...


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Cypionate said:


> Yea, it's nice while you're on it, but the comedown isn't too great
> 
> *There's a load of girls at her work who are on it 24/7, during the day, as a carer for alzheimers patients...*


 Not surprised, it certainly chills you out.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i prefer you drinking sherry andy , you cause a lot of mither on that lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cypionate said:


> Yea, it's nice while you're on it, but the comedown isn't too great
> 
> There's a load of girls at her work who are on it 24/7, during the day, as a carer for alzheimers patients...





vetran said:


> i prefer you drinking sherry andy , you cause a lot of mither on that lol





vetran said:


> i prefer you drinking sherry andy , you cause a lot of mither on that lol





Cypionate said:


> Cypionate said:
> 
> 
> > Yea, it's nice while you're on it, but the comedown isn't too great
> ...


 The night is young still @vetran LOL


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

I have used vicodin. That is tramodol on steroids


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cypionate said:


> Yea, it's nice while you're on it, but the comedown isn't too great
> 
> There's a load of girls at her work who are on it 24/7, during the day, as a carer for alzheimers patients...


 So you are saying that a load of girls that care for alzheimer patients on on this drug 24/7?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mackeson and port is going down well. HAHAHA


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> mackeson and port is going down well. HAHAHA


 Just log off mate Will save you cringing when you read back tomorrow..


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Plate said:


> Just log off mate Will save you cringing when you read back tomorrow..


 I don't think I will take your advice. Thanks anyway.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Plate said:


> Just log off mate Will save you cringing when you read back tomorrow..


 he will still be drunk tomorrow


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> he will still be drunk tomorrow


 Of course I will?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> he will still be drunk tomorrow


 Something tells me his posts don't get much better when sober


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Plate said:


> Something tells me his posts don't get much better when sober


 sober?


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> sober?


 He seems sober when he posts on your fave forum..


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Plate said:


> Something tells me his posts don't get much better when sober
> 
> pretty much like your posts then tbh.





DubSelecta said:


> Only ever brewed cider. Got about 20 litres sitting here but I made it around 8% and it's so dry it's hard to drink. Gets your ripped out your nut but the hangover feels like a come down. As you can imagine it has sat quite a while hardly touched.


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

few bottles of desperados and gin an tonics!.....only a few though.

Tramadols are good at first, just dont take them for to long when not necessary!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

What is all of this "sober" talk?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

andyhuggins said:


> So you are saying that a load of girls that care for alzheimer patients on on this drug 24/7?


 Yup (Prescribed too), I have no idea how they function, other than their systems are so used to it now it doesn't do what it would to someone who's never taken it before

I was using it to get to sleep for a while, maybe 2-4 weeks, 2 tabs a night, and after about a week, it didn't make me float anymore, but I knocked them on the head, don't wanna go down that road

You build up a tolerance to opiates fairly quickly I believe


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cypionate said:


> Yup (Prescribed too), I have no idea how they function, other than their systems are so used to it now it doesn't do what it would to someone who's never taken it before
> 
> I was using it to get to sleep for a while, maybe 2-4 weeks, 2 tabs a night, and after about a week, it didn't make me float anymore, but I knocked them on the head, don't wanna go down that road
> 
> You build up a tolerance to opiates fairly quickly I believe





Cypionate said:


> Yup (Prescribed too), I have no idea how they function, other than their systems are so used to it now it doesn't do what it would to someone who's never taken it before
> 
> I was using it to get to sleep for a while, maybe 2-4 weeks, 2 tabs a night, and after about a week, it didn't make me float anymore, but I knocked them on the head, don't wanna go down that road
> 
> You build up a tolerance to opiates fairly quickly I believe


 That is totally disgusting that they are "careing" for people with that disease while they are on such strong meds.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

andyhuggins said:


> That is totally disgusting that they are "careing" for people with that disease while they are on such strong meds.


 That's not the half of it mate, it's a disgrace in that home, some carers openly admitting they are taking narcs while caring, others coming in pissed

Just got a new manager that the missus made good friends with, and shes starting to crack down and get rid of the bad apples, bringing in trustworthy carers she's worked with in the past, so it won't be long before they're gone, but they need evidence, not just someones word against someone else, no random drug/drink tests in place yet either, but because of the trust between the gf and the new manager it's slowly getting sorted (Until the area manager shows up and reverses everything she can, the whole thing is a shambles atm)


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cypionate said:


> That's not the half of it mate, it's a disgrace in that home, some carers openly admitting they are taking narcs while caring, others coming in pissed
> 
> Just got a new manager that the missus made good friends with, and shes starting to crack down and get rid of the bad apples, bringing in trustworthy carers she's worked with in the past, so it won't be long before they're gone, but they need evidence, not just someones word against someone else, no random drug/drink tests in place yet either, but because of the trust between the gf and the new manager it's slowly getting sorted (Until the area manager shows up and reverses everything she can, the whole thing is a shambles atm)


 Why have you not reported them, as you know what is going on. You are as much to blame as they are.


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

andyhuggins said:


> Why have you not reported them, as you know what is going on. You are as much to blame as they are.


 They have been reported, by the gf to the management, but like I say, they need evidence, I don't work there

The people who have been reported are being watched and a few have already been sacked, but how to prove someone is on narcs without the power to force a drugs test, same with drink, I know you can smell drink, but proving it's not just a hangover... they don't have a lot of power up there


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cypionate said:


> They have been reported, by the gf to the management, but like I say, they need evidence, I don't work there
> 
> The people who have been reported are being watched and a few have already been sacked, but how to prove someone is on narcs without the power to force a drugs test, same with drink, I know you can smell drink, but proving it's not just a hangover... they don't have a lot of power up there


 Cheers, you don't know me do you? You will now make out you know I am a "piss head" . Yet you know f**k all about me?


----------



## Cypionate (Jan 17, 2016)

andyhuggins said:


> Cheers, you don't know me do you? You will now make out you know I am a "piss head" . Yet you know f**k all about me?


 Huh?

I was replying to you, not talking about you, not sure what you're on about mate

EDIT - And no, I don't know you


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

Taxi for huggins


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Plate said:


> Taxi for huggins


 driver wont take him, he threw up in it last time.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

no thanks guys. I still want to take the pich out of your threads!!!


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)

banzi said:


> driver wont take him, he threw up in it last time.


 yeh but he's been working on his gag reflex


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Plate said:


> Taxi for huggins


 OHH I bet you are "chuffed" at getting gold member status PMSL


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

At @vetran request I am back on the sherry tonight. AHHH good times. CHEERS!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

@andyhuggins

Harveys Bristol Cream Sherry I hope....... :bounce:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

latblaster said:


> @andyhuggins
> 
> Harveys Bristol Cream Sherry I hope....... :bounce:


 @latblaster of course mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Decided to stay on the Sherry tonight, but may add a few cheeky shorts into the mix as well.  CHEERS!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

OHH just had a cheeky "wild turkey" NICE


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Stones Ginger Wine for me tonight. Have a great weekend folks.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Stones Ginger Wine for me tonight. Have a great weekend folks.


Should we expect some angry posts tonight then lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Should we expect some angry posts tonight then lol


 Probably mate. I don't want to disappoint people do I???


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> Stones Ginger Wine for me tonight. Have a great weekend folks.


 Good choice sir, that is bloody lovely.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

superpube said:


> Good choice sir, that is bloody lovely.


 Why thank you. Saw it and thought UMMM not had that for ages, so got a few bottles


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> Why thank you. Saw it and thought UMMM not had that for ages, so got a few bottles


 Dont blame you.

My best cocktail ive made from it, Spiced rum, fresh apple juice (could even try scrumpy cider) bit of dry vermouth, bitters, couple of drops of gin, cinnammon stick and brown sugar.. and good glub of ginger wine. Tastes epic.


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Probably mate. I don't want to disappoint people do I???


Good man lol


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Am drinking:

Villa Maria, Sauvignon Blanc.

Seriously good wine.

Yup, I've fallen off the wagon.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FelonE said:


> Good man lol


 Thanks mate. I like to try and be a "consistent ****". As it's all about consistency!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Am drinking:
> 
> Villa Maria, Sauvignon Blanc.
> 
> ...





latblaster said:


> Am drinking:
> 
> Villa Maria, Sauvignon Blanc.
> 
> ...





latblaster said:


> Am drinking:
> 
> Villa Maria, Sauvignon Blanc.
> 
> ...


 NOOOOOO mate what the FECK!!!


----------



## SwAn1 (Jun 4, 2012)

Port and frosty jack cider. I'm classy see


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

SwAn1 said:


> Port and frosty jack cider. I'm classy see


 UMMM that sounds a very interesting "cocktail"


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

cheers AndyHuggins, I just had a delish single malt (laphroaig I think is the spelling). In a crystal glass with 3 tinkly ice cubes..mmmmm......considering a second, but not sure, two is my limit cos I get sloshed quite quickly. I feel nice and chilled.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> cheers AndyHuggins, I just had a delish single malt (laphroaig I think is the spelling). In a crystal glass with 3 tinkly ice cubes..mmmmm......considering a second, but not sure, two is my limit cos I get sloshed quite quickly. I feel nice and chilled.


 Sorry @Flubs. Drinking a good single malt from a crystal glass with ice is the only way UUMMMMMMMM Enjoy the 2nd CHEERS.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> cheers AndyHuggins, I just had a delish single malt (laphroaig I think is the spelling). In a crystal glass with 3 tinkly ice cubes..mmmmm......considering a second, but not sure, two is my limit cos I get sloshed quite quickly. I feel nice and chilled.


 Sorry @Flubs. Drinking a good single malt from a crystal glass with ice is the only way UUMMMMMMMM Enjoy the 2nd CHEERS.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Went to a farmer's market today and low and behold one stall had farmhouse cider!!! Well would be rude not to buy some and have a tipple. Cheers!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Does your wife like Pork in Cider?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

@andyhuggins

CHEERS!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

CHEERS!!! Going a bit retro tonight and having a few bottles of "Blue Nun".


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> CHEERS!!! Going a bit retro tonight and having a few "Nuns"


 Fixed.

Pervert.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Fixed.
> 
> Pervert.


 Thanks but I prefer them "Blue"


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks but I prefer them "Blue"


 Morgans Spiced and coke for me tonight, whats your poison Andrew?

oops, just seen your above post.

Blue Nun...


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

banzi said:


> Morgans Spiced and coke for me tonight, whats your poison Andrew?
> 
> oops, just seen your above post.
> 
> Blue Nun...


 Having some morgans myself right now before I go out.. good choice old chap

No coke though. Drugs are bad mate.

CHEERS!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

superpube said:


> Having some morgans myself right now before I go out.. good choice old chap
> 
> No coke though. Drugs are bad mate.
> 
> ...


 UMM pub measures from that bottle. I prefer "home" measures LOL.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i am going to my daughters engagement party tommorow night and all my girls have come round for a chinease and they have fetched me a nice bottle of 8% rose wine ,its really nice tastes like pop ,how the fck you lot can drink whisky and stuff its fckin rank lol

View attachment P1030923.JPG


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

vetran said:


> i am going to my daughters engagement party tommorow night and all my girls have come round for a chinease and they have fetched me a nice bottle of 8% rose wine ,its really nice tastes like pop ,how the fck you lot can drink whisky and stuff its fckin rank lol
> 
> View attachment 120752


 Enjoy the night mate. I will drink anything and everything tbh.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i stopped drinking a long time ago ever since i fell off the bog havin a sh*t and i spewed up on the bathroom floor at the same time and my mrs and mother in law had to clean me up and put me to bed


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

vetran said:


> i stopped drinking a long time ago ever since i fell off the bog havin a sh*t and i spewed up on the bathroom floor at the same time and my mrs and mother in law had to clean me up and put me to bed


 When that happens to me I will stop too.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> When that happens to me I will stop too.


 youle be fine andy your to fckin old to have a mother in law lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

*Back to my "roots" tonight. Harvey's Bristol Cream. CHEERS!!! *


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

You from Brizzel Andy?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

latblaster said:


> You from Brizzel Andy?


 No mate. I meant back to my "drinking" roots as in sherry.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

latblaster said:


> You from Brizzel Andy?


 On the 2nd bottle. LOL CHEERS!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

latblaster said:


> You from Brizzel Andy?


 Staying on the sherry again tonight. CHEERS ALL!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Staying on the sherry again tonight. CHEERS ALL!!!


 Try some Harveys Club Amontilado Sherry.

Very good stuff & it will get you very pissed. :thumb


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Trying some Crabbie's Ginger Wine this evening. Cheers  !!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Bought a bottle of this...£12.00 - luvverly stuff!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

F&%K me this ginger wine is strong. I will be chatting the usual chit in a bit LOL.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

A couple of bottles of Croft Original Sherry is my choice tonight. CHEERS!!!!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> F&%K me this ginger wine is strong. I will be chatting the usual chit in a bit LOL.


 stronger than you thought?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

banzi said:


> stronger than you thought?


 Yeah it was last night. PHEWWWW !!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> A couple of bottles of Croft Original Sherry is my choice tonight. CHEERS!!!!


 Is that Ori - Jinal as in Vaginal?

:beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Is that Ori - Jinal as in Vaginal?
> 
> :beer:


 PMSL mate. No just original i'm afraid.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

90% went in tomorrow's pudding, the remaining 10 in my belly.

Cheers!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

superpube said:


> 90% went in tomorrow's pudding, the remaining 10 in my belly.
> 
> Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 121218


 NICE!!!! Enjoy the pudding too


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

vino collapseo from m&s valentines meal deal and tramadol ......kids dont try this at home youll feel f$$king epic


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Just going to crack open the 2nd bottle. Happy days LOL.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

easy tiger


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

RUDESTEW said:


> easy tiger


 The 1st bottle only "wetted my whistle" mate.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Q. What is more pimp than a bottle of Moet?

A. A f**k off MASSIVE bottle of Moet!

CHEERS! and happy Valentine's, boys xx


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

"Gordon's alive" I love a bit of Gordons Gin. CHIN CHIN GUYS!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Mate of mine brought me round some farmhouse scrumpy today. Best not waste it really. CHEERS!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Going back in time tonight . Cinzano Bianco  !!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Back on the good old Sherry tonight!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheers AndyHuggins! I'm having my Friday night glass of something and tonight it's a glass of champers.

Cheers to you... :thumb


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

CHEERS @Flubs Enjoy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers all!!! Sticking to the harveys Bristol cream tonight.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Got a couple of bottles of Sherry left, so I may as well have a tipple  CHEERS!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers Everyone!!! Trying Tio Pepe sherry tonight just for a change


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Just a couple of cans of Guinness for me tonight. :beer:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Cheers!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

A couple of bottles of Harveys Bristol Cream for me tonight. Cheers to you all!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Just about to crack open the 2nd bottle.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> Just about to crack open the 2nd bottle.    :thumbdown: :sneaky2: [IMG alt=":double ****:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_double%20****.gif[/IMG] :cursing: :gun_bandana: :2guns: :death:


 Fixed.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> Fixed.


 Thanks for the fix. Do I really care,   OH HELL NO!!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks for the fix. Do I really care,   OH HELL NO!!!


 You already have your fix. :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> You already have your fix. :lol:


 OHH hell yeah of course I do. CHEERS!!!

FIXED.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

No work tomorrow so having a few cheeky bottles of my favourite sherry tonight. CHEERS ALL!!! Nothing changes does it hahaha.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> "Gordon's alive" I love a bit of Gordons Gin. CHIN CHIN GUYS!!!


 Mothers ruin,

supersonic = Gin n tonic...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Been given the rest of the week off of work as a bonus    Let the sherry flow!!!


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> Been given the rest of the week off of work as a bonus    Let the sherry flow!!!


 http://www.alcoholics-anonymous.org.uk

:whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> http://www.alcoholics-anonymous.org.uk
> 
> :whistling:


 Tried it thanks. We all just ended up going for a drink afterwards. Did it help you @nitrogen


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> Tried it thanks. We all just ended up going for a drink afterwards. Did it help you @nitrogen


 Cheers pal


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> Cheers pal
> 
> View attachment 122448


 A little on the week side for me to be honest. I prefer something with a bit more kick.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Was given to me as present. Now ice cold it tastes refreshing after a hard day.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> Was given to me as present. Now ice cold it tastes refreshing after a hard day.


 Enjoy!!! How many bottles do you have?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Only two. But to be honest prefer Doombar

Have enough booze at home to hold a party including few bottles of 60% alcohol apricot shnaps :thumb


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> Cheers pal
> 
> View attachment 122448


 This reminds me of sex in a canoe....!

Fkn close to water ..... :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> This reminds me of sex in a canoe....!
> 
> Fkn close to water ..... :whistling:


 FKN PMSL mate.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> This reminds me of sex in a canoe....!
> 
> Fkn close to water ..... :whistling:


 Alright Mr Tennents Super


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

nitrogen said:


> Alright Mr Tennents Super


 I'm currently partaking in a nice chilled bottle or two of wife beater...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm currently partaking in a nice chilled bottle or two of wife beater...


 Stella I presume?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Cheers cünts


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Natty Steve'o said:


> I'm currently partaking in a nice chilled bottle or two of wife beater...


 Got few of them sitting waiting for the worst times


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Stella I presume?


 Streetcar Named Desire...

Wife beating Stanley (played by Marlon Brando in the movie version) yelling "*Stella*"-begging his wife to come back. 

Spot on .. :thumbup1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

superpube said:


> Cheers cünts
> 
> View attachment 122452


 Nice. Cheers BITCH LOL.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> Streetcar Named Desire...
> 
> Wife beating Stanley (played by Marlon Brando in the movie version) yelling "*Stella*"-begging his wife to come back.
> 
> Spot on .. :thumbup1:


 I've always wondered. Cheers Steve-O


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> Nice. Cheers BITCH LOL.


 Went to the distillery a couple of years ago, and forgot to buy a bottle. Wife went to the US last month and made me happy. (Week without her, lovely and peaceful)


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

superpube said:


> Went to the distillery a couple of years ago, and forgot to buy a bottle. Wife went to the US last month and made me happy. (Week without her, lovely and peaceful)


 You don't mean that at all. looks like a great bourbon/whiskey. enjoy won't you.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Something... harder than your average.

View attachment DSC_0221.JPG


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> You don't mean that at all. looks like a great bourbon/whiskey. enjoy won't you.


 I normally drink real whisky, especially Islay stuff, this does make a nice change.

No of course I missed her. Came home on valentines, I made good lunch, then some 'spiced up' cocktails and I can't tell you any more than that lol


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> Something... harder than your average.
> 
> View attachment 122455


 Have you got a massive hand or is that a small bottle?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Have you got a massive hand or is that a small bottle?


 0,2l strongest poisons come in small vials.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

superpube said:


> I normally drink real whisky, especially Islay stuff, this does make a nice change.
> 
> No of course I missed her. Came home on valentines, I made good lunch, then some 'spiced up' cocktails and I can't tell you any more than that lol


 LOL that's enough thanks. I am preferring the bourbons at the moment.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Goranchero said:


> 0,2l strongest poisons come in small vials.


 Croatian fire liquid?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

superpube said:


> Croatian fire liquid?


 Bulgarian Mastika, 47% alcohol, star anise flavoured. If you add water, it turns milky white. Quite cool.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Bulgarian Mastika, 47% alcohol, star *anise flavoured. If you add water, it turns milky white. Quite cool.*


 *Ouzo... *


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Natty Steve'o said:


> *Ouzo... *


 Pernod!!!


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

Natty Steve'o said:


> *Ouzo... *


 Very similar, but a bit stronger.


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Goranchero said:


> Very similar, but a bit stronger.


 A bit like me .... :lol:


----------



## seanpaul (Mar 8, 2016)

Cheers from Scotland!!! :beer:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Goranchero said:


> Bulgarian Mastika, 47% alcohol, star anise flavoured. If you add water, it turns milky white. Quite cool.


 47% not bad How about home brewed Slivovica?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

seanpaul said:


> Cheers from Scotland!!! :beer:


 Do you even "drink"?


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> 47% not bad How about home brewed Slivovica?


 The good stuff is hidden away, Slivo is always good, but apricot is even better. Not so much homebrewing these days, customs officials have been raiding the countryside since we joined EU.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Goranchero said:


> The good stuff is hidden away, Slivo is always good, but apricot is even better. Not so much homebrewing these days, customs officials have been raiding the countryside since we joined EU.


 My dad brought me few litres of home brewed apricot. He ferments it but it's distilled at a a private distillery. Locals over here can't handle it. 

It does make me laugh seeing people knocking back shots in pubs them thinking they're hard.


----------



## Goranchero (Mar 26, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> My dad brought me few litres of home brewed apricot. He ferments it but it's distilled at a a private distillery. Locals over here can't handle it.
> 
> It does make me laugh seeing people knocking back shots in pubs them thinking they're hard.


 One of my earliest memories involves distilling apricot in my grandmothers backyard when I was like four. And trying a few drops as it dropped out of the cooler of the distiller vat. Warm and fragrant. Good times, nowadays, someone would alarm social services.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Goranchero said:


> One of my earliest memories involves distilling apricot in my grandmothers backyard when I was like four. And trying a few drops as it dropped out of the cooler of the distiller vat. Warm and fragrant. Good times, nowadays, someone would alarm social services.


 Yep. Same here, old memories never die. Remember my childhood spending with my cousins during hot summer months being kids growing up,or as they call it now, being up to know good :confused1:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Thought I would change things tonight and go for some scrumpy OHHH ARRR!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers all!!!


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

How the fcuk has this thread lasted 8 pages?

And andy srs have you ever considered going to an AA session. Do you even gym?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Back on the good old faithful SHERRY tonight. CHEERS to you all   :thumbup1: !!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

anaboliclove said:


> How the fcuk has this thread lasted 8 pages?
> 
> And andy srs have you ever considered going to an AA session. Do you even gym?


 I love how this was completely ignored. Complete denial.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Back on the good old faithful SHERRY tonight. CHEERS to you all   :thumbup1: !!!


 Cheers AndyHuggins ! It's Friday, and the night I have a glass of wine after a hard weeks palava.....tonight I'm having a change, a glass of laphroaig single malt, a large one.... what a nice end to a poop day......aaaaahhhhhhhhh......


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Cheers AndyHuggins ! It's Friday, and the night I have a glass of wine after a hard weeks palava.....tonight I'm having a change, a glass of laphroaig single malt, a large one.... what a nice end to a poop day......aaaaahhhhhhhhh......
> 
> View attachment 122579


 CHEERS @Flubs ENJOY!!!


----------



## shauny13 (Sep 24, 2012)

Flubs said:


> Cheers AndyHuggins ! It's Friday, and the night I have a glass of wine after a hard weeks palava.....tonight I'm having a change, a glass of laphroaig single malt, a large one.... what a nice end to a poop day......aaaaahhhhhhhhh......
> 
> View attachment 122579


 I've had man flu all this week, so i've had one of these every evening.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

shauny13 said:


> I've had man flu all this week, so i've had one of these every evening.


 Well...man flu...hummmmm......okay, that's a good excuse...you are forgiven...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Maybe that is why I never seem to get "man flu", the sherry keeps it away LOL.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

OHH I think it is time for my 2nd bottle CHEERS


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

FCUK me I may have to crack open a 3rd bottle !!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Flubs said:


> Well...man flu...hummmmm......okay, that's a good excuse...you are forgiven...


 Flubs, is that you in your avi?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

CHEERS folks!!!!!! It's SHERRY o'clock


----------



## The-Real-Deal (Dec 5, 2014)

Just cracked a bottle of wife beater open. This is to help wash down my house special egg foo young and egg fried rice. Its leg day tomorrow so packing in some calories.


----------



## 0161M (Nov 17, 2015)

Cheers Huggies


----------



## anaboliclove (Oct 9, 2010)

Ok in for a penny! Nice bottle of Shiraz tonight then maybe a whisky or two before I take the mrs to bed oh and best not forget the hlf a viagra. CHEERS


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

CHEERS to you all guys. ENJOY!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> [Redacted], is that you in your avi?


 Oh dear...yes 'fraid so......

be right back....just getting my hard hat......  :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey @Flubs no need for that we have got you covered


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Flubs said:


> Oh dear...yes 'fraud so......
> 
> be right back....just getting my hard hat......  :lol:


 Looking good. Just saying. 

Edit: LOL already changed it, bollox.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> Looking good. Just saying.


 Thank you. Very kind indeed. Happy Saturday to you.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> View attachment 122828


 Orange squash?


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

superpube said:


> Orange squash?


 Lol sex on the beach with extra shots ha ha


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

MissMartinez said:


> Cosmopolitan with an extra shot of ice?


 Ha ha. Polishing off the left over spirits.


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

CHEERS ALL!!!! It's SHERRY o'clock  :beer: :thumbup1:


----------



## Plate (May 14, 2015)




----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

UMMMM 2nd bottle. :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers all !!! No work till next Tuesday :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

CHEERS, HAPPY EASTER!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Its Sherry Friday. CHEERS all!!! :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

CHEERS ALL!!! :beer:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Cheers!


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Cheers again


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

LOL

I really want to see how long you can keep this thread going for.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

CHEERS so do I. :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers @Quackerz LOL


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> Cheers @Quackerz LOL


 LOL

Cheers!!!!!! :beer:

I am only popping Diazepam though, no drink for me. Sad times.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Had too much Whiskey last night....


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

latblaster said:


> Had too much Whiskey last night....


 Hope it was malt, if your going to drink whisky and feel like crap you gotta make sure it's the good stuff!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers all. HAPPY EASTER :beer:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Cheers again :beer:


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Best. Tequila. Ever.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

CHEERS GUYS!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It's sherry time!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> It's sherry time!!!!!! [IMG alt=":beer:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_beer.gif&key=a022fb44d96037a297232e4afa628687aef547675adc322bec2e4dfa3474f93f[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_tongue.png&key=76c6ca9661bec5744753acd3b9ad68f6047a493e1f91b4434bf68e35bac8dd16[/IMG][IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=aa0e6f9a414bd43f48f1f9ab68f58de8c3301be8b53d851e6201a554727b4636[/IMG]


 Cheers you old fart! :thumb

Bloody freezing, but my be..e...eee. .rrr tastes ss. .oo g. .o. .ooo. .dd


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Cheers bitches


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers all. Its that sherry time of day :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers, TDforum


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Cheers


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Cheers!!!!!!

View attachment IMG_0558.JPG


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> Cheers!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 123778


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Really only one drink that id put me name to









Cheers


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> View attachment 123779


 Would say the same thing to alcohol mate.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

ITS SHERRY SUNDAY!!!! CHEERS FOLKS :beer:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> Would say the same thing to alcohol mate.


 Are you meds prescribed? Beer does contain alcohol. But one beer a day whilst I'm off work does no harm. I don't drink on days I work.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

im on meds to help with the drinking every day including work and as stated driving , i dont think its me im happy as fyck but everyone else seems down about it.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

i sleep in a grow bag full of fertiliser (sounds great in my bristolian lingo)


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

I felt rough today after having only 2 bottles of beer last night, I only wanted one bottle but those supermarket 3 for a fiver deals got the better of me. Here's to the last bottle, I already drank it but CHEERS ANYWAY!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> Are you meds prescribed? Beer does contain alcohol. But one beer a day whilst I'm off work does no harm. I don't drink on days I work.


 I get them prescribed and buy extra's, used to have to take them for PTSD but now the Doc gives me less and I buy a bit more to have a mellow weekend. 20mg at most. 

Only on the weekends though, during the week I am clean as a whistle, I have a hectic job so need to stay focused.

Some people just like to relax in different ways, alcohol makes me aggressive and is something I steer clear from these days......


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

RUDESTEW said:


> Really only one drink that id put me name to
> 
> View attachment 123781
> 
> ...


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Quackerz said:


> I get them prescribed and buy extra's, used to have to take them for PTSD but now the Doc gives me less and I buy a bit more to have a mellow weekend. 20mg at most.
> 
> Only on the weekends though, during the week I am clean as a whistle, I have a hectic job so need to stay focused.
> 
> Some people just like to relax in different ways, alcohol makes me aggressive and is something I steer clear from these days......


 PTSD sucks. I know people who suffer from it.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Can I get SHERRY on the NHS???


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

i double up on weekends as well after some of the trollops i wake up next to im sure i suffer PTSD so meds help me to , Stay strong buddy


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

nitrogen said:


> PTSD sucks. I know people who suffer from it.


 It is not fun to say the least, but f**k it, life's hard for everyone, doing a lot better now.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> Can I get SHERRY on the NHS???


 If you showed them this forum they would probably give it you via IV just to keep the laughs coming.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Let me print this response out and take it to my GP. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

Cider must be as i see alot of people out side the hospitals drinking white lightning


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

RUDESTEW said:


> Cider must be as i see alot of people out side the hospitals drinking white lightning


 I don't want to pay for it. I want to get it for free and a nice soft bed and food.


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

its a big ask i pay all my wages to lay next to a cold shoulder most nights , perhaps sherries the way forward as all the old biddys look like there up for a good rogering when they drink the old sherry


----------



## TrailerParkBoy (Sep 20, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> I don't want to pay for it. I want to get it for free and a nice soft bed and food.


 Get a twin room and I'll join you :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Now we are talking mate. Free sherry, food, comfy bed and fellow pichs taker LOL.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

RUDESTEW said:


> its a big ask i pay all my wages to lay next to a cold shoulder most nights , perhaps sherries the way forward as all the old biddys look like there up for a good rogering when they drink the old sherry


 @Skye666 cream sherry or fino or sweet?


----------



## RUDESTEW (Mar 28, 2015)

aaaa its all coming back to me i remember an old Doris the other night buying some out a keg in the corner shop ( i said corner shop ok ) i couldn't understand her properly but im sure she blurted the words sweeeeeeeeeet....................so yes it should be free on the NHS its the only thing keeping them going poor old bids left alone in this world with the old man passed away no kids visiting and not having the co** for years bless em


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

RUDESTEW said:


> its a big ask i pay all my wages to lay next to a cold shoulder most nights , perhaps sherries the way forward as all the old biddys look like there up for a good rogering when they drink the old sherry


 Best ask the "cold shoulder" that you lay next to each night, whether they like SWEET or DRY SHERRY?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Going for the Harveys Bristol Cream tonight. CHEERS ALL :beer:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Going for the Harveys Bristol Cream tonight. CHEERS ALL :beer:


 enjoy mate, I might have a couple bacardi diet cokes while Im cutting.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

sherry is rank andy :thumbdown:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Fcuk off @vetran


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> Fcuk off @vetran


 ok dont want no trouble andy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry @vetranits the SHERRY mate LOL.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

in case your interested I didnt have anything, I had a tramadol instead.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I wasn't interested to be honest SORRY.



banzi said:


> in case your interested I didnt have anything, I had a tramadol instead.


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheers AndyHuggins. :thumbup1: tonight I had a vodka I was given as a present from a student from Poland. It's got a big blade of grass inside the bottle. Very potent so I had the tweeeniest bit with some tonic. One was definitely enough tonight. Strong stuff but very enjoyable.

happy weekend to you.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

IT'S SHERRY SATURDAY!!!!!! ^_^


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> IT'S SHERRY SATURDAY!!!!!! ^_^


 had a bacardi coke tonight, be rude not to have another....


----------



## TITO (Nov 11, 2008)

banzi said:


> enjoy mate, I might have a couple bacardi diet cokes while Im cutting.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> IT'S SHERRY SATURDAY!!!!!! ^_^


 Cheers you drunken ****er!!!!!!!!!! :thumb :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> Cheers you drunken ****er!!!!!!!!!! :thumb :beer:


 Cheers @Quackerz It's time I opened the 2nd bottle :beer:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> Cheers @Quackerz It's time I opened the 2nd bottle :beer:


 Open the 3rd, LET THE PARTY BEGIN!!!! :beer: :lol:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i only buy booze when i fancy dirty drunken sex but she goes overboard and drinks the lot then falls asleep .just find it a waste of fckin dosh and i jumped in the tub for fck all :thumbdown:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Cheers! On third bottle.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

CHEERS 3rd bottle of the old sherry opened. Now I will be talking even more s**t!!!


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> CHEERS 3rd bottle of the old sherry opened. Now I will be talking even more s**t!!!


 3RD?.....bottle? ???


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

nitrogen said:


> 3RD?.....bottle? ???


 Hell yeah.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers all. I am sticking to the good old sherry tonight :beer:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Queers!!!!!!


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Quackerz said:


> Queers!!!!!!


 Ughhh gay pride is so fckin cringeworthy


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Yes said:


> Ughhh gay pride is so fck in cringeworthy


 Brighton probably isn't the place for you then fella. :lol:


----------



## Yes (May 4, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Brighton probably isn't the place for you then fella. :lol:


 Lol


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Yes said:


> Ughhh gay pride is so fckin cringeworthy


 I think it's fu**ing hilarious. It's better than NYE in Brighton. The whole city just goes fu**ing nuts for two days straight. Always had a good time. (no pun intended with saying straight)


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Tequila, stout (because I forgot that I'd already poured a tequila) while a bottle of red (carignan and grenache - heavy bastard) breathes.

Will pop a couple of tramadol too as I've taken a chunk out of my shin. And I like tramadol. Who doesn't!

Cheers dudes and dudettes.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Just off to by the SHERRY for tonight!!!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> Just off to by the SHERRY for tonight!!!


 Have you been called out yet?

Pics or no sherry!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

superpube said:


> Have you been called out yet?
> 
> Pics or no sherry!


 Have I been called out? NO

Pics or no Sherry PMSL!!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Ears!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

CHEERS FELLAS!!! :beer:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheers AndyHuggins. I hope today finds you well. I had a lovely glass of red Malbec at a pub after work tonight. Very pleasant. cheers!


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Cheers. Had a bottle of beer and glass of red with meal :thumb


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

CHEERS to you all


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

CHEERS ALL!!! :beer:


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

hello Andy, its a few 43 liqueurs for me tonight.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Deers!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

I told the wife no birthday cake this year.. so I got this:









I'm killing the 2nd tier as I type


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

andyboro said:


> I told the wife no birthday cake this year.. so I got this:
> 
> View attachment 124822
> 
> ...


 That is just awesome


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers my "sherry" good friends   :beer:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Good evening AndyHuggins.  I hope your weekend is going well. I didn't have my Friday night glass of something so having it tonight as I relax for a while.

tonight I am having a gin and tonic. The gin is Old London Gin, yum.

cheers!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers all, enjoy your sherry!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It's Sherry Saturday!!!!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy Sunday Sherry Time!!!!!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> Happy Sunday Sherry Time!!!!!!


 Here we go......

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Hopefully tomorrow all I'll have is a hangover and no flu.

Cheers UKM :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

CHEERS UKM Have a sherry good time :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers Ladies and gents


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> Cheers Ladies and gents


 Cheers!

Get over to the becoming a freak thread now! LOL


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Get over to the becoming a freak thread now! LOL


 All ready on that thread mate!!! LOL


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> All ready on that thread mate!!! LOL


 1000 posts in four days mate. It's a hell of a read.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Got to love SHERRY SATURDAY guys!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers Guys!!!!!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Cheers Guys!!!!!!!


 Ah lol at this thread....brilliant....CHEERS Andy...have a great weekend!

I'm imbibing a glass of sainsburys champers tonight, not bad....


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

just coffee and a couple of tramadol tonight.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Ah lol at this thread....brilliant....CHEERS Andy...have a great weekend!
> 
> I'm imbibing a glass of sainsburys champers tonight, not bad....
> 
> View attachment 126238


 I am glad it makes you laff @Flubs Enjoy the champs. Cheers my dear


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It's that SHERRY Saturday feeling :beer:


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Cheers!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers all you Thursday night tipplers!!!!!!


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Cheers all you Thursday night tipplers!!!!!!


 Cheers AndyHuggins. Hope your week is going well. I'm on coconut water as I just came back from the gym. Yum....


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Cheers AndyHuggins. Hope your week is going well. I'm on coconut water as I just came back from the gym. Yum....
> 
> View attachment 126693


 Yeah thanks @Flubs it is going well thanks after a chit week last week. OMG I tired that coconut water not for me babe. Hope you are well ?


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Yeah thanks @[Redacted] it is going well thanks after a chit week last week. OMG I tired that coconut water not for me babe. Hope you are well ?


 Yes, I'm well Thank you. Bit of a tough week but without a challenge, mental or otherwise, life would be boring I guess. Thank you for asking. Take care mister.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers to a Sherry good weekend!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I have a rather nice bottle of ale here but am waiting for a hot summer's night (so I could be waiting a while, this is Scotland after all) I don't drink very much these days but like the occasional artisan style ale....


----------



## nitrogen (Oct 25, 2007)

Hi everybody.

Cheers everybody!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I love SHERRY Saturday!!!


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> I love SHERRY Everyday!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Some Villa Maria Sauvignon Blanc is what I'm demolishing tonight.

£7.50 from Sainsburys - lovely stuff. :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks for the correction @superpube


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

An entire 14 page thread dedicated to Andy's long-term drink habit. What's not to love


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> An entire 14 page thread dedicated to Andy's long-term drink habit. What's not to love


 Thanks for dropping in mate. You having a cheeky tipple tonight?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Spears!!!!


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks for dropping in mate. You having a cheeky tipple tonight?


 I haven't had a drink since xmas tbh mate, used to love a beer but I got bored of it and I'm way over drinking just to get drunk so... yeah, exciting life I'm living atm  How's life in general pal?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> I haven't had a drink since xmas tbh mate, used to love a beer but I got bored of it and I'm way over drinking just to get drunk so... yeah, exciting life I'm living atm  How's life in general pal?


 That's good about the alcohol mate. Yeah life in general is good thanks.


----------



## DrDarkside (Apr 24, 2016)




----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> Spears!!!!


 Has he got Sherry on that spear @Quackerz ???


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

andyhuggins said:


> That's good about the alcohol mate. Yeah life in general is good thanks.


 Good to hear  Yeah think the final straw for me was getting a load of alcohol in for the festive period and realising I didn't really want it, I was just drinking it because it's tradition :lol: Probably do the same this year tbh.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DrDarkside said:


> View attachment 126873


 Cheers Ainsley ??????


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I'mNotAPervert! said:


> Good to hear  Yeah think the final straw for me was getting a load of alcohol in for the festive period and realising I didn't really want it, I was just drinking it because it's tradition :lol: Probably do the same this year tbh.


 Bet that saves you quite a bit of cash to mate?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> Has he got Sherry on that spear @Quackerz ???


 He has to be drunk at least to be licking the fu**ing thing..... :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> He has to be drunk at least to be licking the fu**ing thing..... :lol:


 UMMMM if its Harvey's Bristol cream I would lick it


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> UMMMM if its Harvey's Bristol cream I would lick it


 You'd lick @BIG DADDY STE's knob if it had Harvey's bristol cream on it

And who could blame you


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

superpube said:


> You'd lick @BIG DADDY STE's knob if it had Harvey's bristol cream on it
> 
> And who could blame you


 I'd lick your knob @superpube if it had cooking sherry on it!!! SLURP SLURP SLURP


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> I'd lick your knob @superpube if it had cooking sherry on it!!! SLURP SLURP SLURP


 Now there's an offer I will not refuse


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> I love SHERRY Saturday!!!


 The only people who drink sherry these days to my knowledge are my Dad (who's 90 ) and My Aunt (who is 93) ....................... just saying Andy... :whistling:

Actually ................. 90 & 93 and both still very much on the go .... 

erm just dashing out to Tesco's ... wont be long .... Harvey's Bristol Cream anyone? :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

superpube said:


> Now there's an offer I will not refuse


 Hey me and you and a bottle of SHERRY!!!!!! WHOOOO GOOD TIMES


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> The only people who drink sherry these days to my knowledge are my Dad (who's 90 ) and My Aunt (who is 93) ....................... just saying Andy... :whistling:
> 
> Actually ................. 90 & 93 and both still very much on the go ....
> 
> erm just dashing out to Tesco's ... wont be long .... Harvey's Bristol Cream anyone? :beer:


 Get me a couple of bottles @Greshie While you are there. :beer: BOY I LOVE SHERRY


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> I'd lick your knob @superpube if it had *cooking sherry* on it!!! SLURP SLURP SLURP





superpube said:


> Now there's an offer I will not refuse





andyhuggins said:


> Hey me and you and a bottle of SHERRY!!!!!! WHOOOO GOOD TIMES


 Yes but not cooking sherry... that's just gross :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Yes but not cooking sherry... that's just gross :lol:


 Okay @Greshie you win Bristol cream then LOL.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

CHEERS GUYS, it time to crack open the 2nd bottle :beer:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

I got drunk on sherry once .... very very many years ago.....

.... never again................


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> I got drunk on sherry once .... very very many years ago.....
> 
> .... never again................


 I love the stuff tbh mate. What's your fav tipple then?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Happy Sherry Saturday folks :beer:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> Happy Sherry Saturday folks :beer:


 It's Tuesday Andy, and you should be at work.......... Cheers! :thumb


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> It's Tuesday Andy, and you should be at work.......... Cheers! :thumb


 WOW that was a better weekend than I thought it was mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> I love the stuff tbh mate. What's your fav tipple then?


 These days a cup of tea lol

Though I have been known to drink a weak gin and tonic with lime and ice


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> These days a cup of tea lol
> 
> Though I have been known to drink a weak gin and tonic with lime and ice


 Good choice in this lovely sunny weather mate :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Any other good "Summer" drinks?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Any other good "Summer" drinks?


 Pimms of course !


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Pimms of course !


 Got to love a jug of PIMMS to get the evening started. As long as everyone has their own jug of course


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Got some 'Mud House' Sauv Blanc - nearly finished it & I have another bottle.

If I drink this, I,ll be driving down to see Mr Huggins..............


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Got some 'Mud House' Sauv Blanc - nearly finished it & I have another bottle.
> 
> If I drink this, I,ll be driving down to see Mr Huggins..............


 Come on down my friend :beer:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Come on down my friend :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

latblaster said:


>


 Good times les me and a bottle of "bubbly"


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Good times les me and a bottle of "bubbly"


 Guess you, like me, remember Crackerjack.

Not to mention 'Muffin The Mule'..... 

Second bottle opened.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Guess you, like me, remember Crackerjack.
> 
> Not to mention 'Muffin The Mule'.....
> 
> Second bottle opened.


 I remember the "crackerjack" pencil LOL.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Game on 2nd bottle cracked open :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

OHHHH looking to chill my 3rd bottle. OMG I will be chatting more chit. OHHHHH like I give a f**k !!!!!!!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

15 pages PMSL.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> 15 pages PMSL.


 At which point Mr Huggins falls off the sofa to the floor and surrounded by empty wine bottles does not surface again until next Saturday..............


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> At which point Mr Huggins falls off the sofa to the floor and surrounded by empty wine bottles does not surface again until next Saturday..............


 HIC morning @Greshie


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Feel groggy, Andy? :thumb


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

Sounds like you're all been enjoying yourselves in here yesterday


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Feel groggy, Andy? :thumb


 No I was up at 7:30 mate :thumb


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Its SHERRY Sunday a double whammy!!!


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Its SHERRY Sunday a double whammy!!!


 Pished already ??


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> Pished already ??


 Only just started mate. Got anymore summer drinks for me to try?????


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Only just started mate. Got anymore summer drinks for me to try?????


 pina colada

a good bottled craft beer

ermmm home made lemonade :whistling:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> pina colada
> 
> a good bottled craft beer
> 
> ermmm home made lemonade :whistling:


 Thanks mate that has given me some good idea's.

I can always give the lemonade a kick mate


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

So what's everyones plans for tmoz?


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks mate that has given me some good idea's.
> 
> I can always give the lemonade a kick mate


 I bet .... you could make port and lemon fashionable again................. :lol:



andyhuggins said:


> So what's everyones plans for tmoz?


 Gym session first thing then will paint the bits in the kitchen where the storage heater and controls were removed and the wallpaper had to be patched, and also possibly sand down some holes filled in the bathroom where the old electric radiator was. Then I will either do some gardening or more likely if it's nice retreat to the summer house and do the Telegraph Crossword (ie doze off to sleep)

Not very exciting ... :huh:

So what are you up to Mr H?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> I bet .... you could make port and lemon fashionable again................. :lol:
> 
> Gym session first thing then will paint the bits in the kitchen where the storage heater and controls were removed and the wallpaper had to be patched, and also possibly sand down some holes filled in the bathroom where the old electric radiator was. Then I will either do some gardening or more likely if it's nice retreat to the summer house and do the Telegraph Crossword (ie doze off to sleep)
> 
> ...


 Hell yeah I think I may make that my new drink. Port and lemon ummmmm nice :beer:

Me and the family are going out for a light lunch. Then going to hire some boats on the local canal, and then going back to our house for a family bbq.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Hell yeah I think I may make that my new drink. Port and lemon ummmmm nice :beer:
> 
> Me and the family are going out for a light lunch. Then going to hire some boats on the local canal, and then going back to our house for a family bbq.


 That sounds cool  but just remember you can be done for being drunk and in charge of a boat ..............

just saying :lol: :thumb


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> That sounds cool , but just remember you can be done for being drunk and in charge of a boat ..............
> 
> just saying :lol: :thumb


 Hey I never said I was piloting the boat mate. I will be trying out the port and lemonade of course :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

2nd bottle hic LOL.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> 2nd bottle hic LOL.


 Which Sherry you drinking?

Fino, Amontillado or Cream.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

:beer: Cream my friend


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Which Sherry you drinking?
> 
> Fino, Amontillado or Cream.


 What are you drinking?


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Sauv Blanc....again!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Sauv Blanc....again!!


 Good man. Enjoy :beer:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

What you drinking tonight Mr H...it is, after all, a Bank Holiday.

Go on, open some Harveys Bristol Cream. :thumb


----------



## GCMAX (Dec 31, 2013)

Cheers :beer:


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

GCMAX said:


> Cheers :beer:
> 
> View attachment 127894


 f**k it.. I'm on hols and aleast a 4 dayer.... Good times guys enjoy :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Going old skool tonight folks. Its port and lemon time :beer: :thumb


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Going old skool tonight folks. Its port and lemon time :beer: :thumb


 hope it's a long drink ....


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> hope it's a long drink ....


 OH I will be drinking for ages mate :beer:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> OH I will be drinking for ages mate :beer:


 erm that's not quite what I meant :lol:

never mind!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> erm that's not quite what I meant :lol:
> 
> never mind!
> 
> ...


 If the ratio of alcohol to mixer is 90% alcohol 10% mixer then all is good mate


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> If the ratio of alcohol to mixer is 90% alcohol 10% mixer then all is good mate


 :nono:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> :nono:


 :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> :nono:


 :beer:


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

No Sauv Blanc for me tonight; just like Mr H, I've gone 'Old School'....


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

latblaster said:


> No Sauv Blanc for me tonight; just like Mr H, I've gone 'Old School'....


 :beer:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

drunkards! :nono:  :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> drunkards! :nono:  :lol:


 YEP :beer:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Greshie said:


> drunkards! :nono:  :lol:


 Go hard or go home.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

DappaDonDave said:


> Go hard or go home.
> 
> View attachment 127951


 Bleaugh! I got drunk on Southern Comfort once when I was a student, (which was a long long time ago.... ) now even the smell of it makes me want to heave :death:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Go hard or go home.
> 
> View attachment 127951


 I take it you are on your way home then????


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Time to bust out the 2nd bottle of port :beer:


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

To stray a little...

My local pub shuts tomorrow after 16 years and we are all very sad indeed.

Wetherspoon's have decided to call it a day on Hull's Zachariah Pearson and it is to be handed over (in 6 months time) to another large pub chain.

I very much doubt if they will have a large rotation of splendid blonde, gold and ruby ales at £1.75 per pint, superb grub and a beautifully relaxed, noise-free environment appertaining to the surroundings as of now.

I gotta find a new home nearby. Until then, tomorrow's forthcoming Saturday afternoon promises to be a superbly joyous trawl along the bar tasting the delights they will be offering for the last time.

Many a tear shall be shed, with hugs aplenty. :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Floydy said:


> To stray a little...
> 
> My local pub shuts tomorrow after 16 years and we are all very sad indeed.
> 
> ...


 Its a wetherspoon's they are the same all over the country, boring and bland with no character at all. They sell cheap food with a pint and suck people in over the lunch time.


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

andyhuggins said:


> Its a wetherspoon's they are the same all over the country, boring and bland with no character at all. They sell cheap food with a pint and suck people in over the lunch time.


 Mine is a local's pub mate, not your usual city centre pub, which are certainly as you advise. Lots of character because everyone knows one another thus providing a quite unique, friendly environment.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Floydy said:


> Mine is a local's pub mate, not your usual city centre pub, which are certainly as you advise. Lots of character because everyone knows one another and a quite unique environment.


 Maybe if more of the "locals" frequented it then it would not be shutting?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Floydy said:


> Mine is a local's pub mate, not your usual city centre pub, which are certainly as you advise. Lots of character because everyone knows one another and a quite unique environment.


 Maybe if more of the "locals" frequented it then it would not be shutting?


----------



## Floydy (Mar 3, 2016)

andyhuggins said:


> Maybe if more of the "locals" frequented it then it would not be shutting?


 It's closing because it's busy at only certain times, not all the time like a city centre pub would be. That's the only reason.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Floydy said:


> It's closing because it's busy at only certain times, not all the time like a city centre pub would be. That's the only reason.


 How come a lot of local pubs that only open at certain times can survive then?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DutchTony said:


> View attachment 127964


 Is that a taster?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol that's all that's left. Reeeaally fighting myself not to fly down the offy....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Mixing it with this - sadly


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DutchTony said:


> Mixing it with this - sadly
> 
> View attachment 127965


 I take you have a proper bottle to follow that "boys" one up with?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Cheers


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 127968





DappaDonDave said:


> Cheers
> 
> View attachment 127968





DutchTony said:


> Lol that's all that's left. Reeeaally fighting myself not to fly down the offy....





DutchTony said:


> Mixing it with this - sadly
> 
> View attachment 127965


 I take you have a proper bottle to follow that "boys" one up with?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I take you have a proper bottle to follow that "boys" one up with?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> I take you have a proper bottle to follow that "boys" one up with?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DutchTony said:


> View attachment 127971


 Nice!!!! Just off to get my sherry for tonight. CHEERS!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

HAPPY SHERRY SATURDAY :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@jjab Come on in mate.


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

andyhuggins said:


> Time to bust out the 2nd bottle of port :beer:


 I'm in brother


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

jjab said:


> I'm in brother


 No it's sherry tonight mate. Try and keep up old chap.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Have not drank in over a year, felt like a Corona.

Beers!

View attachment IMG_0626.JPG


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Two glasses of white wine this afternoon and I'm feeling ever so slightly 'relaxed' waiting for my dinner

Means I'm cheap to go out with anyway ! :lol:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Greshie said:


> Two glasses of white wine this afternoon and I'm feeling ever so slightly 'relaxed' waiting for my dinner
> 
> Means I'm cheap to go out with anyway ! [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]


 How much per hour?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Going to be on rough farmhouse scrumpy tonight. Probably with sherry chasers later :beer:   CHEERS ALL!!!


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

Cheers Andy!! Have a good un :beer:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> How much per hour?


 Rates are negotiable dependent upon services required :blowme: :devil2: :001_tt2: :innocent:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Having a glass of Tesco Sauvignon Blanc .... not great ....


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

Cheers AndyHuggins. I'm on a cup of tea tonight as I'm having pink champagne tomorrow night, haha...saving myself


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers @Greshie , @jjab and @Flubs :beer:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Cheers @Greshie , @jjab and @Flubs :beer:


 Cheers me dear! :beer:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Cheers @Greshie , @jjab and @[Redacted] :beer:


 Haha...beat ya to it dear sir...happy Friday to you. X


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Flubs said:


> Cheers AndyHuggins. I'm on a cup of tea tonight as I'm having pink champagne tomorrow night, haha...saving myself
> 
> View attachment 128405


 Hey pink champagne. Sounds good to go to me!!! Enjoy wont you


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> Hey pink champagne. Sounds good to go to me!!! Enjoy wont you


 Thank you.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Oyster Bay Sauv Blanc. Very nice. :thumb


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Greshie said:


> Rates are negotiable dependent upon services required [IMG alt=":blowme:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_blowme.gif&key=f302f4b097f0cfb58de47af60f91897f51ce5a07bbcb474b3433f53c8528de52[/IMG][IMG alt=":devil2:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_devil2.gif&key=909253a113335c0992d79ba446b202eb4d49e9760334ec050734c9a7478c76c8[/IMG] [IMG alt=":001_tt2:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.3/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_001_tt2.gif&key=054bf9640667744d90469cf67f8d4bf11e87ca30f1fe10e410e6717b2a536c64[/IMG] [IMG alt=":innocent:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_innocent.gif&key=fbbe30cc087e85504af20cafa6bc51369df169e1ca66a7c186fda11de3b4b85a[/IMG]


 It would include @superpube.


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> It would include @superpube.


 discount rates for group bookings


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Greshie said:


> discount rates for group bookings [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.5/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_wink.png&key=6fdef74361d8af8c54d6a26e30a7b17033f6e0ba73b641a8297c72f4fca75b04[/IMG]


 See you soon.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Greshie said:


> discount rates for group bookings


 PMSL @Greshie


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> It would star @superpube in an unnatural position


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It's time to add the SHERRY chasers :beer:


----------



## Greshie (Jan 15, 2011)

Quackerz said:


> It would star @superpube in an "athletic" position :devil2:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

How unnatural? We talking freaky STE here?


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> How unnatural? We talking freaky STE here?


 He's gone unnaturally nice recently.. don't like the new calm clownman as much. Prefered him a bit more feisty.

Needs a new tren souce I guess


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

superpube said:


> He's gone unnaturally nice recently.. don't like the new calm clownman as much. Prefered him a bit more feisty.
> 
> Needs a new tren souce I guess


 It had to end eventually. I think he has finally learned how to talk to people.

Our little STE is growing up.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> It had to end eventually. I think he has finally learned how to talk to people.
> 
> Our little STE is growing up.


 I'm amazed also at the lack of prodding in his thread.. ukm has caught the bug of pleasantness.

Next week.. no muslim bashin threads.... one can dream


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

superpube said:


> I'm amazed also at the lack of prodding in his thread.. ukm has caught the bug of pleasantness.
> 
> Next week.. no muslim bashin threads.... one can dream


 As long as people don't bash SHERRY I don't give a f**k. :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

The scrumpy is finished. Bring on the SHERRY :beer:


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

superpube said:


> I'm amazed also at the lack of prodding in his thread.. ukm has caught the bug of pleasantness.
> 
> Next week.. no muslim bashin threads.... one can dream


 See pscarbs sticky at the top of gen con mate....


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Cheers!

Lets do this! 46 remaining


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Cheers!
> 
> Lets do this! 46 remaining
> 
> View attachment 128421


 ERRR NO.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> ERRR NO.


 44 remaining!

Get at me:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> 44 remaining!
> 
> Get at me:
> 
> View attachment 128422


 not again lol.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Bitch please:









@andyhuggins


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Bitch please:
> 
> View attachment 128423
> 
> ...


 @DappaDonDave


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> @DappaDonDave


 @andyhuggins like


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@DappaDonDave like


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> @DappaDonDave like


 @andyhuggins cheers.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

@DappaDonDave X


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> @DappaDonDave X


 No.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> No.


 YES


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> YES


 Shhhh, got poker to play.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Shhhh, got poker to play.


 if you shhh me you r a chit poker player?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Shhhh, got poker to play.


 SHHHHHH


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Shhhh, got poker to play.


 OH SHHHHH again.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Shhhh, got poker to play.


 And ?????


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> OH SHHHHH again.


 Shhhhh all you want:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Shhhhh all you want:
> 
> View attachment 128424


 Thanks I will XXX


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Thanks I will XXX


 Good


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> See pscarbs sticky at the top of gen con mate....


 Finally!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

superpube said:


> Finally!


 OR NOT!!!


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

andyhuggins said:


> OR NOT!!!


 It's that time of the night I see.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@andyhuggins


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Quackerz said:


> It's that time of the night I see.


 Not quite yet.


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

@andyhuggins



DappaDonDave said:


> @andyhuggins
> 
> View attachment 128428


----------



## superpube (Feb 18, 2015)

Quackerz said:


> It's that time of the night I see.


 With @andyhuggins, it's always that time of the night


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

superpube said:


> With @andyhuggins, it's always that time of the night


 Correction it's that time of the morning. HANG YOUR HEAD IN SHAME @superpube


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

@andyhuggins



superpube said:


> @andyhuggins
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@andyhuggins

10 left, 8 get paid


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@andyhuggins

9 left!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

That's it, last 8!

Currently chip leader!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

7 left!

8th was 16 Euro

7th is 21

6th is 25

5th it's 34

4th is 47

3rd is 69

2nd is 91

1st is 136


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Still going


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

4 left. I'm chip leader.

I know I'm talking to myself!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

3 left, still chip leader


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Finished second for €91! Happy with that as I've not played poker for ages.

Came down to luck in the end, he hit trips on the river.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

IT'S SHERRY SATURDAY!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

andyhuggins said:


> IT'S SHERRY SATURDAY!!!!!! :beer:


 Mais non Monsieur, c'est pink champagne Samedi, non??

a votre sante AndyHuggins....


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Eh bien, je jamais Madame Flubs, tu parle le francais. :thumb


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Eh bien, je jamais Madame [Redacted], tu parle le francais. :thumb


 Non, je parle un petit peu seul m'sieur Latblaster. Je parle in peu Korean, Espanol, Arabic, Polish, Danish, Greek, Urdu et waffle bollox......according to my friends...of which I have few......to none....haha......x. Wishing you well.


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

Class!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

jjab said:


> Class!!
> 
> View attachment 128467


 NICE !!!!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Too strong for young lads like me.

I prefer Shandy - the hand variety.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Off to the shops to buy my alcohol for my CIDER and SHERRY SATURDAY :beer: :thumb .


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Off to the shops to buy my alcohol for my CIDER and SHERRY SATURDAY :beer: :thumb .


 Will you be playing an active role tonight or you bitching out like last night lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Will you be playing an active role tonight or you bitching out like last night lol


 "Bitching out like last night" hahaha. I will be cracking the cider open in around 30 mins mate :beer:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> "Bitching out like last night" hahaha. I will be cracking the cider open in around 30 mins mate :beer:


 Yup, you might have friends who you know what they look like abs what they talk like, but we're your real friends lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

CHEERS to you all :beer:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

First double SoCo done. Onto the next.

Euro 2016 bet of the day...


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

DappaDonDave said:


> First double SoCo done. Onto the next.
> 
> Euro 2016 bet of the day...
> 
> View attachment 128924


 How did the poker go last night mate?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

jjab said:


> How did the poker go last night mate?


 Came third, small profit after buying in to 3/4 tourneys. Tonight's my night, turning pro lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

10th magners with a SHERRY chaser.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

later lightweights :beer:


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> later lightweights :beer:


 Watched dirty grandpa, omg, was wetting myself!!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It's Friday and the weekend starts here!!! So it's "Hi Ho Hi Ho it's off to the shops I go!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It's 6 o'clock on a Saturday and it's SHERRY time :beer:


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

Cheers Andy

Good man :thumb


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

jjab said:


> Cheers Andy
> 
> Good man :thumb


 What you drinking tonight mate?


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

Always bow time and a bit of southern comfort :beer:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

jjab said:


> Always bow time and a bit of southern comfort :beer:


 Hey enjoy mate :beer:


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

Will do brother


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> Will you be playing an active role tonight or you bitching out like last night lol


 I must have missed this......

Edit: Just realised how old this post is........ lol


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Quackerz said:


> I must have missed this......
> 
> Edit: Just realised how old this post is........ lol


 You the first to get bungalowed pal? I've only had two bottles of spitfire (had to power nap after the first as well).


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

DappaDonDave said:


> You the first to get bungalowed pal? I've only had two bottles of spitfire (had to power nap after the first as well).


 Still waking up mate.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> What you drinking tonight mate?


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

21 pages of whisky bottles sherry glasses and beer cans and not one p*ssed up post ,you got a problem guys lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

vetran said:


> 21 pages of whisky bottles sherry glasses and beer cans and not one p*ssed up post ,you got a problem guys lol


 I just go on to other threads and chat chit mate :beer:


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

vetran said:


> 21 pages of whisky bottles sherry glasses and beer cans and not one p*ssed up post ,you got a problem guys lol


 I'm compost mentis when pissed mate lol


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

jjab said:


> I'm compost mentis when pissed mate lol


 @jjab @vetran put lol at the end of his post, so all is well in the world.


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

It's all about the love


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

jjab said:


> It's all about the love


 Exactly...lovers not fighters


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

@DappaDonDave you on the poker tonight ?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It's time to get the 2nd bottle cracked open


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

jjab said:


> @DappaDonDave you on the poker tonight ?


 Feels risky whilst drinking


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Feels risky whilst drinking


 Doesn't stop you normally?


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Doesn't stop you normally?


 No truer word has bed said. Logging on now...


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> No truer word has bed said. Logging on now...


 Bed said???


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

@DappaDonDave Just don't lose your house brother!


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

jjab said:


> @DappaDonDave Just don't lose your house brother!


 Haha it's ok. £9 spent, out of one with nothing. Still in the other.

@andyhuggins yes, bed said.


----------



## jjab (Apr 6, 2003)

@DappaDonDave Just don't chase the rainbows mate :thumb


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Haha it's ok. £9 spent, out of one with nothing. Still in the other.
> 
> @andyhuggins yes, bed said.


 @DappaDonDave you are embarrassed now aren't you as it should have read been.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> @DappaDonDave you are embarrassed now aren't you as it should have read been.


 Nope, now you look a fool sir


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Nope, now you look a fool sir


 Not as bigger fool as you are sir.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> No truer word has bed said. Logging on now...


 Has bed said??????


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Not as bigger fool as you are sir.


 Is that so sir?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Is that so sir?


 As above sir.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> As above sir.


 £350bn to the NHS sir.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> £350bn to the NHS sir.


 ohh nice try but that deflection didn't work.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> ohh nice try but that deflection didn't work.


 Reduced immigration.

More lies i'm telling.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Cheers it's "bed" a good night.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Cheers it's "bed" a good night.


 What's the speech marks for, you being "ironic"


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> What's the speech marks for, you being "ironic"


 No just taking the pish.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> No just taking the pish.


 You're too busy watching Adele at Glastonbury aren't you!?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> You're too busy watching Adele at Glastonbury aren't you!?


 Never too busy to take the pish out of you.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Never too busy to take the pish out of you.


 That's heartwarming!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> That's heartwarming!


 I am so glad that it warms your heart.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I am so glad that it warms your heart.


 Our hearts Andy


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

DappaDonDave said:


> Our hearts Andy


 It's been or should I say bed an emotional ride.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

@andyhuggins

@jjab

SHABBA


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

CHEERS!!!!!!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

It's Saturday so that means it cider and sherry time :beer:


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

andyhuggins said:


> *It's Saturday so that means it cider and sherry time :beer:   *


 bit early dont you think andy, looking forward to your piss*d up threads in an hour though


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

vetran said:


> bit early dont you think andy, looking forward to your piss*d up threads in an hour though


 Sorry @vetran may have misled you there a bit earlier. just going to crack the 1st tin open in a bit mate. But I will try not to let you down


----------

